# How do you bring in firewood?



## Kurtmsm (Dec 26, 2019)

This was my method yesterday.  Then throwing through the window in the basement.  I have used my 4 wheeler in the past but I think this is a better option.  How do you bring in your firewood?


----------



## ct01r (Dec 26, 2019)

We usually only burn for a few days at a time when the temp's are single digit, so I just use a wheel barrow and stack the wood on the outside basement steps.  One wheelbarrow is about 24 hours worth so it works fine.  

I use the skid loader to move freshly cut trees from the cutting site to the barn, though; a lot fewer trips ( and easier to load) than the pickup.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 26, 2019)

Getting it to the house from the wood lot:






Then from the wagon to the stoves, I use a pair of something like this, but a different brand:

Amazon product


----------



## MissMac (Dec 26, 2019)

Load up a little plastic sled and pull it across the yard through the snow.  Pretty easy!


----------



## coaly (Dec 26, 2019)

Gorilla Cart; Fits right through the door, loads a wood rack next to stove full. Before storms, I bring a full cart in so I don't need to be concerned about getting more in for a while.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Dec 26, 2019)

coaly said:


> Gorilla Cart; Fits right through the door, loads a wood rack next to stove full. Before storms, I bring a full cart in so I don't need to be concerned about getting more in for a while.
> 
> View attachment 254177
> View attachment 254178




same here......


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 26, 2019)

coaly said:


> Gorilla Cart; Fits right through the door, loads a wood rack next to stove full. Before storms, I bring a full cart in so I don't need to be concerned about getting more in for a while.
> 
> View attachment 254177
> View attachment 254178


I use the same cart, love it, thinking of building sides to be able to load more.


----------



## sloeffle (Dec 26, 2019)

New Firewood Setup
					

For the past 15 years or so that we have lived at our house I'd generally have to touch a piece of wood four to six times in order to get it from the woods and into the house. My normal routine was to cut the wood into 16" lengths in the woods, load the wood onto my tractor, dump the big stuff...




					www.hearth.com


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 26, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Getting it to the house from the wood lot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have mad respect for anyone that can maneuver an articulated trailer.


----------



## Sawset (Dec 26, 2019)

23in X 3ft long x 3tall cart
Width is same as  the stove capacity, so if it fits, it can come in.
Holds enough to last 3days if it's below zero, or a week or more if mild out.
Casters underneath, roll it to the garage door.  Wood is stored in the garage, or out the door behind under a lean to.
Wheel barrow to move it around out there.
1-1/2 conduit in the garage pinned to the ceiling and floor.  Shove the conduits up and remove for summer storage of equipment.
Fence wire midway up to cinch in and keep from bowing out.  Holds about 3 cord.


----------



## CincyBurner (Dec 26, 2019)

+1 on the plastic hunting sled.  A great X-mas present from my wife years ago  !
Once it's wood burning season I try to time restocking wood from back yard wood racks to front and back porches (~1 cord) with snow cover.  It makes moving wood _so_ much easier.
SW Ohio usually not so brutal that we can't get to the wood racks because of deep snow.
Otherwise if no snow, use wheel barrow and try to time it when ground frozen solid to avoid trashing the lawn.


----------



## sloeffle (Dec 26, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I have mad respect for anyone that can maneuver an articulated trailer.


+1 on that.


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 26, 2019)

Sawset said:


> 23in X 3ft long x 3tall cart
> Width is same as  the stove capacity, so if it fits, it can come in.
> Holds enough to last 3days if it's below zero, or a week or more if mild out.
> Casters underneath, roll it to the garage door.  Wood is stored in the garage, or out the door behind under a lean to.
> ...


Love that cart, been meaning to make something similar when I get some free time. I can cut some time off by loading onto said cart and parking next to the stove.,


----------



## Gearhead660 (Dec 26, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Getting it to the house from the wood lot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the over sized Radio Flyer wagon.  Where did you get it?


----------



## Ashful (Dec 26, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I have mad respect for anyone that can maneuver an articulated trailer.


I can do a slalom course in reverse with a boat trailer, but yeah... this thing is a little tougher with the additional articulation point. I have an unforgiving 6-inch window to hit, in order to make the hard turn around a short stone wall into the final parking spot, so it often takes me more than one attempt. 







Gearhead660 said:


> I like the over sized Radio Flyer wagon. Where did you get it?





			Compact Tractor Wagons | Tandem Axle Utility Trailers 2 ton Capacity by Country MFG.
		


I added a log splitter SCV and a hydraulic cylinder to give it dump capability, as I use it to move 50+ yards of mulch each spring.


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 26, 2019)

Ashful said:


> I can do a slalom course in reverse with a boat trailer, but yeah... this thing is a little tougher with the additional articulation point. I have an unforgiving 6-inch window to hit, in order to make the hard turn around a short stone wall into the final parking spot, so it often takes me more than one attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dump capability is really nice. I could use that for moving the literal tons of boulders we have everywhere.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Dec 26, 2019)

I have a "wood wagon" that is just an old trailer that i put sides and a roof on.  Basically a mobile wood shed.  Fill it full of wood and park next to house. Made a shute to send wood into large box in basement through window.  Need to refill box roughly once a week during cold weather.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 26, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> The dump capability is really nice. I could use that for moving the literal tons of boulders we have everywhere.


A few years ago, I put in a new garden that was just over 1/4 acre, and that pushed my mulch purchase for that year from the usual 50 yards up to 110 yards.  Preparing for that was when I decided to add the hydraulic dump, as I wanted to get all 110 yards moved in just one weekend by myself.  It worked, but they were some long days, and I was mighty sore from raking and shoveling mulch.  Now that I have a good base down in that garden, I'm back down to my usual 50'ish yards per year, so the dump function of the wagon doesn't get a ton of use anymore.

However, I just bought new fittings for it today, while at the hydraulics shop.  Old tractor used 3/8" quick disconnect fittings, new tractor is all 1/2".  Also got a hydraulic top link rigged up, so I can now tilt my 3-point forks up and down for moving things like wood sheds.  But now, who knows?  I might be  moving wood on pallets, someday.


----------



## Woody Stover (Dec 26, 2019)

I bring it with the quad/trailer from the stacks to a couple staging stacks by the door. Then it's usually a canvas tote to haul it inside to a hoop next to the stove. Or sometimes I get annoyed with having to make several trips with the tote to fill the hoop, and just fill the yard cart.


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 26, 2019)

Ashful said:


> A few years ago, I put in a new garden that was just over 1/4 acre, and that pushed my mulch purchase for that year from the usual 50 yards up to 110 yards.  Preparing for that was when I decided to add the hydraulic dump, as I wanted to get all 110 yards moved in just one weekend by myself.  It worked, but they were some long days, and I was mighty sore from raking and shoveling mulch.  Now that I have a good base down in that garden, I'm back down to my usual 50'ish yards per year, so the dump function of the wagon doesn't get a ton of use anymore.
> 
> However, I just bought new fittings for it today, while at the hydraulics shop.  Old tractor used 3/8" quick disconnect fittings, new tractor is all 1/2".  Also got a hydraulic top link rigged up, so I can now tilt my 3-point forks up and down for moving things like wood sheds.  But now, who knows?  I might be  moving wood on pallets, someday.


I really want a hydro top link, and a fasse valve, but it will have to wait. Do you find the rear forks more useful than having them on the front? I mainly want the hydro top link for my grading blade.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 26, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I really want a hydro top link, and a fasse valve, but it will have to wait. Do you find the rear forks more useful than having them on the front? I mainly want the hydro top link for my grading blade.


Forks on the front can be very useful, if your machine is large enough.  But my old machine could only lift 700 lb. at the bucket edge, where forks would mount (that machine was not quick-attach), so it was a little too small for that to be a real option when I was shopping for forks to move some machines.  So I went with the 3-point version.  If I were buying new for the Deere 3R I have now, it'd be a tougher decision.

I think you said your machine was somewhere in the 40 hp class?  That would be heavy enough to get some real use out of loader-mounted forks, but you'll still always be able to lift more on the 3-point.

The hydraulic top link is slick!  Total investment was only $300.


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 27, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Forks on the front can be very useful, if your machine is large enough.  But my old machine could only lift 700 lb. at the bucket edge, where forks would mount (that machine was not quick-attach), so it was a little too small for that to be a real option when I was shopping for forks to move some machines.  So I went with the 3-point version.  If I were buying new for the Deere 3R I have now, it'd be a tougher decision.
> 
> I think you said your machine was somewhere in the 40 hp class?  That would be heavy enough to get some real use out of loader-mounted forks, but you'll still always be able to lift more on the 3-point.
> 
> The hydraulic top link is slick!  Total investment was only $300.


My machine is about 3500 lbs without the loader, and yes 45 HP (claimed anyway). The lift arms are rated at over a ton, but I bet they can lift significantly more. When I took delivery of my chipper shredder the 3pt hitch was vacant and I found myself driving a tripod. With the stump grinder on the back I can use the full potential of the loader. 

Anyways, to get back on topic I move splits to the stacking area with the loader and bucket. To move seasoned wood inside I use a wheel barrow to get the splits to the door and woven polyethylene Ikea bags to bring the wood to the indoor rack. The bags keep a lot of dirt off the floor and I know how many "bags" the racks will hold. I was using a sling type firewood carrier, but that was too messy for me.


----------



## Woody Stover (Dec 27, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I move splits to the stacking area with the loader and bucket. To move seasoned wood inside I use a wheel barrow to get the splits to the door and woven polyethylene Ikea bags to bring the wood to the indoor rack. The bags keep a lot of dirt off the floor and I know how many "bags" the racks will hold. I was using a sling type firewood carrier, but that was too messy for me.


"Sling bag"...like a canvas tote? They pretty much contain the mess, then after I unload it into the hoop I carefully fold it back up so the crumbs are contained inside, and put it away. I don't clean it out every time.
With the dead wood I get, especially Red Oak with half-crumbled off rotted sapwood, you're gonna have some bit of mess around the stove area.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 27, 2019)

Woody Stover said:


> "Sling bag"...like a canvas tote? They pretty much contain the mess, then after I unload it into the hoop I carefully fold it back up so the crumbs are contained inside, and put it away. I don't clean it out every time.
> With the dead wood I get, especially Red Oak with half-crumbled off rotted sapwood, you're gonna have some bit of mess around the stove area.



Ditto. I use a pair of canvas tote/sling, five or six splits in each one per stove to stay balanced, and just fold them up with the mess inside after I load. When I use them again in 12 hours, I shake the mess out of them outdoors.


----------



## Woody Stover (Dec 27, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Ditto. I use a pair of canvas tote/sling, five or six splits in each one per stove to stay balanced


Hmmm, I've carried one, with one hand, and can load it pretty full. If I use two, that would probably be more wood than a single one, heaped way full like I've been doing. Might keep me from using the yard cart when I get POed at the short loads, having to clean the wheels first, and having the wife frown at me.   I won't have a free hand to open the door, but I guess I can figure that out...


----------



## Ashful (Dec 27, 2019)

I just set one bag down between my feet to open and then close the door. I guess it slows me down an extra few seconds per load, but it’s not much extra work, and my back appreciates the balanced load.


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 27, 2019)

Another thing I like about the bags vs sling is that I can set the bags down and the whole thing just stays upright. In fact I keep two bags stacked in my utility room for "emergencies" ie; I don't feel like refilling the racks right away but need room temp wood.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Dec 27, 2019)

I just keep two loads in the stove room. I need to invest in a couple of these bags. I keep a pallet load on front covered porch but this seems like a cleaner way to transport from there to the stove room than by hand....which is how i have always done it. Bark chips always end up on carpet this way no matter what you do.  Im sure the wife would appreciate this. Ive already got some criticism this winter and it isnt close to being over.


----------



## KC Matt (Dec 27, 2019)

Kurtmsm said:


> This was my method yesterday.  Then throwing through the window in the basement.  I have used my 4 wheeler in the past but I think this is a better option.  How do you bring in your firewood?


It's your life, but just know that getting out of that cab with the arms elevated over your head is a good way to get killed.  It's happened around here more than once recently

So my stacks are within 50' of the garage door and on pavement so I use this nifty retired ice cream cart.  It originally had the back and bottom with one side left open so I welded up a second side out of some old fence top rail and screwed it together.  Works like a champ.


----------



## Woody Stover (Dec 27, 2019)

Ashful said:


> it slows me down an extra few seconds per load


That's three precious seconds you could have vaporized on internet forums! 


SpaceBus said:


> Another thing I like about the bags vs sling is that I can set the bags down and the whole thing just stays upright. In fact I keep two bags stacked in my utility room for "emergencies" ie; I don't feel like refilling the racks right away but need room temp wood.


That's handy, although I'm not sure how much difference having the wood at room temp makes..


Grizzerbear said:


> seems like a cleaner way to transport from there to the stove room than by hand....which is how i have always done it. Bark chips always end up on carpet this way no matter what you do.  Im sure the wife would appreciate this. Ive already got some criticism this winter and it isnt close to being over.


Yeah, by hand is the worst; Like the trail crumbs left by Hansel and Gretel, except you have no birds in the house to pick them up. Maybe you can take the bird screen off your chimney cap.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 27, 2019)

KC Matt said:


> It's your life, but just know that getting out of that cab with the arms elevated over your head is a good way to get killed.  It's happened around here more than once recently.


Happened to me fourteen months ago.  When you see how fast a loader can come crashing down with a ruptured hydraulic hose, you will never walk or stand under one, again!


----------



## jaoneill (Dec 28, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I really want a hydro top link, and a fasse valve, but it will have to wait. Do you find the rear forks more useful than having them on the front? I mainly want the hydro top link for my grading blade.


As noted above, 3 pt will lift much, much more. For me using forks on the rear with the hydraulic top link is a no brainer because I can put them on whatever tractor happens to be free at the moment and it also doesn't tie up the loader tractor.


----------



## KC Matt (Dec 28, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Happened to me fourteen months ago.  When you see how fast a loader can come crashing down with a ruptured hydraulic hose, you will never walk or stand under one, again!


Scary.

A man in this area killed his son while attempting to put a new door on his skid loader.  Imagine living with that....

Always want to give yourself the best chance possible.


----------



## Diabel (Dec 28, 2019)

This works great


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 28, 2019)

Diabel said:


> View attachment 254325
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are exactly what I use!


----------



## ispinwool (Dec 30, 2019)

We have an old, on it's last leg,  modified boat trailer. Loads are parked just outside the window nearest the wood burner. I just open the window and stack it inside. 
We're looking into another comparable option--it's in bad shape.


----------



## Mojappa (Dec 30, 2019)

Made a road of sorts so I can put about 3 cords under my deck beside the basement door, then bring in a wheelbarrow load or two at a time to warm up before being burned.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Dec 31, 2019)

This...


----------



## thisoldgoat (Dec 31, 2019)

I bought 2 plastic sleds at clearance price from local Menards, laced them together for strength.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 2, 2020)

Wood from the stacks to the woodshed: ATV with cart or wheelbarrow.

Wood from the woodshed to the porch: Wheelbarrow when there is no snow and then a canvas sling bag from LL Bean which has held up remarkably wel.

Wood from the porch to the woodbox: Canvas sling bag.


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Jan 2, 2020)

firefighterjake said:


> Wood from the stacks to the woodshed: ATV with cart or wheelbarrow.
> 
> Wood from the woodshed to the porch: Wheelbarrow when there is no snow and then a canvas sling bag from LL Bean which has held up remarkably wel.
> 
> Wood from the porch to the woodbox: Canvas sling bag.


This is pretty identical to what I’m doing.


----------



## RichVT (Jan 2, 2020)

thisoldgoat said:


> I bought 2 plastic sleds at clearance price from local Menards, laced them together for strength.


I used to use a sled like that but switched to one of the larger ones that ice fishermen use. Holds twice the wood with much less effort to load (no need to stack it carefully and strap it down). Best $45 I spent.

Like this:


----------



## caseywheels (Jan 3, 2020)

Used to use a 2wheel Gardenway gardencart.. (Didn't really fit & banged the door frame up something awful with 1" of axle that stuck out both sides )
Now just a Wheelbarrow & up a plank/ramp on the 3 porch steps...
Thru the front door into the livingroom ...
Stacked 5ft from the stove ..
3 trips to fill the rack.. 
When it  snows ? Just carried in by the Arm load


----------



## warrenoliver (Jan 3, 2020)

Kurtmsm said:


> This was my method yesterday.  Then throwing through the window in the basement.  I have used my 4 wheeler in the past but I think this is a better option.  How do you bring in your firewood?


That photo gives me the chills.  I hope you didn't get out of that skidloader with the bucket in the air.  Every year around here someone is killed by getting trapped between the bucket and the machine.  Sometimes it's because the operator's clothing or foot catches the hydraulic lever/control.  Yes I know there are safety mechanisms to help prevent it but they can and will fail.  Hydraulic valves and hoses have been known to fail also with catastrophic results.

Stay safe.


----------



## Indiana wood (Jan 4, 2020)

warrenoliver said:


> That photo gives me the chills.  I hope you didn't get out of that skidloader with the bucket in the air.  Every year around here someone is killed by getting trapped between the bucket and the machine.  Sometimes it's because the operator's clothing or foot catches the hydraulic lever/control.  Yes I know there are safety mechanisms to help prevent it but they can and will fail.  Hydraulic valves and hoses have been known to fail also with catastrophic results.
> My friends dad died that way
> Stay safe.


----------



## Indiana wood (Jan 4, 2020)

I stack in my basement on this 8’ rack. Bring through that window. 1-2 weeks worth


----------



## HisTreeNut (Jan 9, 2020)

How do I bring in wood...???  
"Hey...before any of you get on any technology, we need wood.  Thanks."
Funny thing...the wifey does it the same way.


----------



## EODMSgt (Jan 10, 2020)

My firewood shed is about 50 feet from the door and I prefer not to stack any in the house. I'm outside all the time anyway with the dogs so I just bring in a few pieces at a time. If I need more, I've been using this tote from LL Bean's for years.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 10, 2020)

Indiana wood said:


> I stack in my basement on this 8’ rack. Bring through that window. 1-2 weeks worth
> View attachment 254711


Those are some big splits.  What you burning it in?


----------



## Indiana wood (Jan 10, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> Those are some big splits.  What you burning it in?


Blaze king king ultra


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 10, 2020)

Indiana wood said:


> Blaze king king ultra


makes sense.


----------



## MissMac (Jan 10, 2020)

Indiana wood said:


> I stack in my basement on this 8’ rack. Bring through that window. 1-2 weeks worth
> View attachment 254711


man it looks like you've got some big rounds in there that aren't split - are those actually dry enough to burn?


----------



## Indiana wood (Jan 10, 2020)

MissMac said:


> man it looks like you've got some big rounds in there that aren't split - are those actually dry enough to burn?


Its all ash. Ideal no, all i have yes. Low to mid 20s. With the unexpected purchase of a stove this year im getting by. Next year will be better


----------



## mar13 (Jan 12, 2020)

5 gallon buckets, but considering getting a sling.  If the buckets get muddy from setting down on the dirt, they're easy to wipe clean.


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 12, 2020)

mar13 said:


> 5 gallon buckets, but considering getting a sling.  If the buckets get muddy from setting down on the dirt, they're easy to wipe clean.


That's a good idea, I've been using one of those LL bean bags but the bucket may be easier to carry.


----------



## CincyBurner (Jan 12, 2020)

If you need to carry wood inside this log tote from Lehman's is great.  https://www.lehmans.com/product/closed-end-log-totes-large/
I bought it over 10+ years ago when I started wood burning and it's still going strong.  Very durable.  It shows almost no signs of wear.  Large capacity and material is thick enough so that it stays open when loading.  The closed ends keep small wood debris from falling out.
I have a sling too.  It's better because with a sling you can't set down and pick up again with one hand.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 12, 2020)

mar13 said:


> 5 gallon buckets, but considering getting a sling.  If the buckets get muddy from setting down on the dirt, they're easy to wipe clean.


I’d think buckets would be tough to fill, given they’re not very forgiving.  Totes just conform to the shape of whatever you put in them.

I have a low stone wall adjacent to my storage, where I lay out my totes for filling.  But if I didn’t, I‘d probably just build or repurpose a picnic table for that use.


----------



## mar13 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ashful said:


> I’d think buckets would be tough to fill, given they’re not very forgiving. Totes just conform to the shape of whatever you put in them.
> 
> I have a low stone wall adjacent to my storage, where I lay out my totes for filling. But if I didn’t, I‘d probably just build or repurpose a picnic table for that use.



I agree, and that's why I'm thinking of moving to totes.  Just a couple of large splits can fill a rigid shaped 5 gallon bucket and then you're left trying to squeeze small splits into the remaining space. 

My only hesitation about totes is that I imagine you have to set the tote on the ground to fill it, which gets  it dirty, and then you have to set the tote down on the carpet/hearth inside the house where it can get things dirty.  I usually fill one bucket while holding it off the ground, place it on some clean cement, then fill the second bucket.

I guess I should just try it myself.    $14 isn't much to gamble.
(tote on Amazon)

Edit: just ordered a MossyOak tote for only $10


(I just re-read @Ashful comment, and yes, a small table or platform would solve my worry.)


----------



## Riddlefiddle (Jan 12, 2020)

My wood is in the back room. I stack it there in the fall. I then carry it in and store it by the  until I need it.


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Jan 12, 2020)

mar13 said:


> I agree, and that's why I'm thinking of moving to totes.  Just a couple of large splits can fill a rigid shaped 5 gallon bucket and then you're left trying to squeeze small splits into the remaining space.
> 
> My only hesitation about totes is that I imagine you have to set the tote on the ground to fill it, which gets  it dirty, and then you have to set the tote down on the carpet/hearth inside the house where it can get things dirty.  I usually fill one bucket while holding it off the ground, place it on some clean cement, then fill the second bucket.
> 
> ...


I will often hang one handle of my tote from a longer split in the stack and hold the other handle while I fill the tote. I’m only working with one tote so I don’t have the problem of finding a clean spot on the floor.   I keep about a face cord in the garage so I also don’t have to set anything down on the ground.


----------



## Riddlefiddle (Jan 12, 2020)

Your a smart man .


----------



## billb3 (Jan 13, 2020)

milk crates

We have a plastic shed (originally held garbage barrels) by the back door on the patio for pine splits and a wood shed (oversized dog house) for hardwood splits next to that.  Both sheds disappear for the Summer.  and a table and chairs take their place. 
Usually have two milk crates of pine and two milk crates of hardwood by the stove.   There's about a week's worth of wood in the sheds by the door that I'll refill as needed and as the weather allows. They get filled by tractor bucket or wheel barrow. Each shed will take three trips  with a wheel barrow to the stacks .


----------



## Derrinx (Jan 14, 2020)

A lot of envious setups here!

This is my current preferred method.  On a day what I definitely pushed the trailers limits with red oak.  I also have a 35 horse diesel compact tractor but it's usually too swampy in my wood lots to take that in


----------



## Buzzsawboy (Jan 18, 2020)

Working on my install currently. I'm going to be a first time wood burner and I'm trying to do a nice ergonomicall design. My wall that my fireplace is in butts up to my garage. I ordered a fire rated access door that will open up into the bottom of a base cabinet beside my fireplace. No carrying wood through the house. I'll take more pictures once everything is done and installed in the next few weeks.


----------



## Indiana wood (Jan 18, 2020)

Buzzsawboy said:


> Working on my install currently. I'm going to be a first time wood burner and I'm trying to do a nice ergonomicall design. My wall that my fireplace is in butts up to my garage. I ordered a fire rated access door that will open up into the bottom of a base cabinet beside my fireplace. No carrying wood through the house. I'll take more pictures once everything is done and installed in the next few weeks.


Fireplace pic?


----------



## Buzzsawboy (Jan 18, 2020)

Indiana wood said:


> Fireplace pic?


It's a work in progress. My base cabinets shipt out yesterday, I built the book cases for on top. The left base cabinet will be wood storage and the right base cabinet will have out media like dvd players and such. I reworked the brick and narrowed it up a foot on each side, added the barn beam mantle and drywall work above. The brick is getting stacked stone in front of it after my new insert (Lopi Medium Flush Hybrid Fyre) installed next month. Everything should be done February 12th. The bottom pic is out inspiration photo of what it will look very close to.


----------



## Indiana wood (Jan 18, 2020)

Buzzsawboy said:


> It's a work in progress. My base cabinets shipt out yesterday, I built the book cases for on top. The left base cabinet will be wood storage and the right base cabinet will have out media like dvd players and such. I reworked the brick and narrowed it up a foot on each side, added the barn beam mantle and drywall work above. The brick is getting stacked stone in front of it after my new insert (Lopi Medium Flush Hybrid Fyre) installed next month. Everything should be done February 12th. The bottom pic is out inspiration photo of what it will look very close to.


Very nice. We considered something similar but my boss also said no to wood in main living area. 
SO a man cave it was. Blaze king king in basement


----------



## Indiana wood (Jan 18, 2020)

My first load of oak. 9f tonight.  Burning it in. Dang it burns good. Cant wait until next year when I have lots of dry oak.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 19, 2020)

Buzzsawboy said:


> Working on my install currently. I'm going to be a first time wood burner and I'm trying to do a nice ergonomicall design. My wall that my fireplace is in butts up to my garage. I ordered a fire rated access door that will open up into the bottom of a base cabinet beside my fireplace. No carrying wood through the house. I'll take more pictures once everything is done and installed in the next few weeks.


That’s a very nice way to go, for an ambiance burner, but it’s going to be slow and tedious if you’re burning in the scale of a full-time heater.  It’s much quicker to haul three loads per day right to the stove in a pair of satchels, but this system could work great if only doing it a few times per week.  

I hear so many new burners post concerns about dirt from wood hauling thru the house, but it’s really a non-issue for me.  My wood is hauled in totes, no dirt escapes.   The few crumbs that end up on the hearth when loading are swept up with a dust pan and brush I keep next to each stove, and tossed into the stove.  No fuss, no muss.


----------



## wooddope (Jan 19, 2020)

Wheelbarrow from stacks and dump into basement bulkhead. Stack into basement against wall roughly a cord a few feet from furnace. Once snow is forecast bring in additional cord in basement  and stack 1/2 cord into bulkhead. Having dry fuel at hand regardless of outside conditions is priceless. Depending on how cold the weather is this will provide about 1/2 the seasons fuel.


----------



## Sawset (Jan 19, 2020)

wooddope said:


> Having dry fuel at hand regardless of outside conditions is priceless.


Currently zero outside, 20mph winds, gust to 40. Outside leanto up to this point - up to this point.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 20, 2020)

I know some of you guys live in places that are often much colder than our record lows, we only see zero dF a few evenings per year, but I still like going out to the porch to grab my firewood.  In addition to keeping all the bugs outdoors, it gives me a chance to look at the sky and feel the weather before each load.   I don’t smoke, so what other incentive do I have to go out and look up at the stars on a clear and cold Tuesday night around 11pm?


----------



## robj80 (Jan 20, 2020)

My stack is top covered on a concrete wall in the driveway. When I know I am going to have a fire I grab my kids red plastic wagon and load it up them pull it into the garage. The garage stays about 50 degrees and this is much better than opening and closing an outside door when I need to grab some wood.


----------



## twd000 (Jan 20, 2020)

I use a DR PowerWagon to bring splits onto my screened porch.  I built a ramp to let me drive up three steps onto the porch.  Then I use a canvas tote to bring in ~5 days of wood into my indoor rack which sits by the stove so we can reload without going back outside.


----------



## Dabster13 (Jan 20, 2020)

MissMac said:


> man it looks like you've got some big rounds in there that aren't split - are those actually dry enough to burn?



I use the occasional big round like that as well, but i'll stick it next to my stove for 3-4 days so the ends actually read 0% on the moisture meter. Is it all perfectly dry? Probably not but when i use them for overnight burns they are gone in the morning, so they are burning just fine.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 21, 2020)

On a related subject, I just brought more wood up to the house last night.  I haven’t done an accurate tally,  but I think this trailer load puts me just over the 5 cords mark for this season, so far.


----------



## Buzzsawboy (Jan 22, 2020)

Ashful said:


> That’s a very nice way to go, for an ambiance burner, but it’s going to be slow and tedious if you’re burning in the scale of a full-time heater.  It’s much quicker to haul three loads per day right to the stove in a pair of satchels, but this system could work great if only doing it a few times per week.
> 
> I hear so many new burners post concerns about dirt from wood hauling thru the house, but it’s really a non-issue for me.  My wood is hauled in totes, no dirt escapes.   The few crumbs that end up on the hearth when loading are swept up with a dust pan and brush I keep next to each stove, and tossed into the stove.  No fuss, no muss.


So it's my first time burning wood so I honestly have no idea how much I will go through in a 24hr period during the dead of winter but I'm certainly hoping that this cabinet filled to the top will be at least beclose to a 24 hr burn. If not my stack is only 8 feet away in the garage from my pass through door. Fingers crossed.


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Jan 24, 2020)

Buzzsawboy said:


> So it's my first time burning wood so I honestly have no idea how much I will go through in a 24hr period during the dead of winter but I'm certainly hoping that this cabinet filled to the top will be at least beclose to a 24 hr burn. If not my stack is only 8 feet away in the garage from my pass through door. Fingers crossed.


This is super cool. I wish is was that easy for me to get firewood to the stove.  I keep a face cord in the garage  which is below the living room. So I have to haul wood up the stairs every day.


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Jan 24, 2020)

Ashful said:


> On a related subject, I just brought more wood up to the house last night.  I haven’t done an accurate tally,  but I think this trailer load puts me just over the 5 cords mark for this season, so far.
> 
> View attachment 255641
> View attachment 255642


5 cord!?! Wow. I know you are running two heaters but holy smokes. I’m at the one cord mark. Where are these amazing burn times on your BK magic stoves?  (I’m just pulling your chain. I hope to have an ashford on the hearth in the next few years).


----------



## Ashful (Jan 24, 2020)

RandyBoBandy said:


> 5 cord!?! Wow. I know you are running two heaters but holy smokes. I’m at the one cord mark. Where are these amazing burn times on your BK magic stoves?  (I’m just pulling your chain. I hope to have an ashford on the hearth in the next few years).


Haha!  I started at least 3-4 weeks early this year, so that’s part of it.  I normally don’t start until Halloween, but this year we turned cold in the first week of October.  I run one stove on 24 hour burn cycles, the other on 12 hour cycles, so that’s 3 loads per day.  I go thru a cord every third week, so I must be getting roughly 2 cubic feet into each load, and it’s been about 15 weeks since I lit up.

I honestly wonder if I’m estimating my cord usage correctly, as I wonder how I’m stuffing those stoves full and it appears I’m only getting 2 cords into them, but if I’m erring it would be on the low side.  In other words, if my stoves really hold more than 2.0 cubic feet, then I’m using more than 6 cu.ft. per day.


----------



## lml999 (Jan 26, 2020)

Just picked up a metal gorilla cart (40"x20"). Load that from the top covered stacks 15' from the garage, then pull the cart into the garage. Easy access between the garage and the great room with the stove. I fill an LL Bean closed end tote with 3-4 pieces, usually only as much as will go into the stove. No other wood stored inside. I'm refilling the cart every 2-3 days...


----------



## Qvist (Jan 26, 2020)

I use an old wheelbarrow one load at a time.  With the half rotten red maple I have that only lasts about 1 night.


----------

